# 6/18 - SmackDown Live Discussion Thread



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This Smackdown will surely put me to sleep. :sleep


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, RAW was surprisingly good last night, so hope springs eternal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> This Smackdown will surely put me to sleep. :sleep


RAW was surprisingly decent last night minus the end, hopefully SDL will follow suit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> RAW was surprisingly decent last night minus the end, hopefully SDL will follow suit.


That is a huge hopefully, the only thing I am interested in is the Moment of Bliss. The rest looks like boring rematch feuds that we seen for a month and one since Wm.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

It's something when you look forward to more R-Truth antics with the 24/7 title than pretty much everything else.

Woods/Ziggler should be good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Roman Reigns get punished for destroying Shane McMahon, attacking Drew McIntyre, and taking down the Revival last night?
- Will Dolph Ziggler pick up some momentum by beating Xavier Woods heading into his WWE title match against Kofi Kingston this Sunday?
- Will Bayley regret angering Nikki Cross for getting involved in Alexa Bliss's match last night?
- Will anybody finally answer Aleister Black's challenge?
- Will Daniel Bryan and Rowan make a bigger attempt to elevate the Tag titles?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The only thing that sounds remotely interesting about this preview is Alexa and Truth and they're Raw superstars lol. SD's roster really is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics were on tv last night, so I don't expect to see them tonight. Other than that the show seems boring


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a heads up, but:



Spoiler: Potential Smackdown Spoiler



Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Jessamyn Duke, and Marina Shafir are backstage tonight.



Also I hope the Kabuki Warriors show up tonight, but I'm not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Reil said:


> Spoiler: Potential Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Jessamyn Duke, and Marina Shafir are backstage tonight.



Plz god no.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Everyone brace for Shane taking up time on Smackdown.

R-Truth/Carmella, Alexa/Nikki and any possible appearance by Charlotte is all that I am tuning in to see honestly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Plz god no.


If they show up and jump Bayley tonight. :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuck that spoiler lol. That's the last thing we need.

Other than that, I'm watching for Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Reil said:


> Just a heads up, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm. I’m interested. Could be a way to pop ratings if it’s a 4 on 3 and Sasha returns.

I’m here for Alexa and Truth the rest looks like shit. Heavy Machinery going over DB is stupid. What they’re doing with Bryan is fucking awful. I used to hate Bryan and am almost becoming a fan by how shitty he is treated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No Black again tonight it seems. 

This company is such fucking trash.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If we get them and Sam/Owens with Dolph I’m out already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

already 1/1 for seeing people who were on last nights show on SD lol


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Kofi Kingston dominating WWE television and beating everyone in sight is still weird.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL my Mum just said to me "didn't you get hit in the head with a pancake once?" haha :lol I did, lol at Mania last year.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SD sucks so much dick at the moment theres not even a sticky thread for this episode. Ice cold open with the Old day.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Should have been Dolph vs Big E honestly tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL my Mum just said to me "didn't you get hit in the head with a pancake once?" haha :lol I did, lol at Mania last year.


I still can't believe there are some people who eat those things smh..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E wants the second hour of Smackdown to be the Freaky Hour. :book


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to see Big E with a title. I really like him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> already 1/1 for seeing people who were on last nights show on SD lol




Last nights show was good I’d hope people would tune back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe there are some people who eat those things smh..


LOL yeah, this guy sitting next to me at this year's Mania ate one of them, I was like ewwwwwww no stop.

Plus, the pancake that hit me last year was cold, it wasn't even warm.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When did Dolph start using AJ Lee's cadence ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I would like to see Big E with a title. I really like him.


Would much rather see Big E with a title over Kofi tbh. Though I wouldn't want him still attached to The New Day.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bold prediction:

Remember a year or two ago Bray basically had Xavier brainwashed at certain points but they never did anything with it. Bray will come back for Xavier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He's doing the same promo


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

dude fuck Big E always trying to get on camera and make silly faces, this is Kofi's promo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't wait to see which one of these Mid carders take home the United States Title on Sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Last nights show was good I’d hope people would tune back in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, but do we need to hear the same promos and segments we did on RAW on SD.

We are pretty much getting that right now with Kofi's promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yawn. Xavier will job . Lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL yeah, this guy sitting next to me at this year's Mania ate one of them, I was like ewwwwwww no stop.
> 
> Plus, the pancake that hit me last year was cold, it wasn't even warm.


So those are real pancakes?? Gross. Haha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah, but we do need to hear the same promos and segments we did on RAW on SD.
> 
> 
> 
> We are pretty much getting that right now with Kofi's promo




It shoulda been him! I misread your comment I agree. Smackdown is the recap show since the wild card.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cringy fucking segment. Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> So those are real pancakes?? Gross. Haha


Yup they're entirely real. I wouldn't eat them, who knows where they've been. Then the floor just ended up littered with smashed up pancake, it was disgusting.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It should have been me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler sounded like a whiney bitch. Def cringy promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alrighty then Dolph...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cut his mic


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan went from an awesome match with Rollins on RAW to probably doing something with Heavy Machinery tonight? Damn what a huge letdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh look 2/2 lol

and bliss will make it 3/3

YAWN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley heeling it up. Nice. The cocky Bayley.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Terrible and awkward promo by both. Would love Brock to come down and lay waste to both these midgets


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also damn Dolph, you're so whiny :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would of thought this match would close the show.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> Yup they're entirely real. I wouldn't eat them, who knows where they've been. Then the floor just ended up littered with smashed up pancake, it was disgusting.


Haha!! That is ridiculous, I mean the whole thing in general is ridiculous but I'd never eat one. That's disgusting.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Horrible repetitive promo by both.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley being cocky has potential.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan went from an awesome match with Rollins on RAW to probably doing something with Heavy Machinery tonight? Damn what a huge letdown.


yeah, its a joke. Bryan could be feuding with Owens, Rusev, Nakamura, Black, hell even Orton but instead they stick him with Rowan in a shitty tag team division.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I would of thought this match would close the show.


If the rumor is true (see earlier spoiler) that will probably close the show.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That didn't even need to last 10 minutes. Just a quick line from both before Ziggler vs. Woods started would have been fine.

Lets get this squash match over with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a guy dressed like Bray Wyatt in the front row lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If I’m a paying customer to a WWE live show you better believe I’d be drunk enough to eat a pancake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler the heel yet Woods has his.buds lurking outside the ring
:maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler in 2019... :lauren


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

The American flag on Dolph's ass is such a "I'm a conservative" dog whistle.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

My boy Ziggler gonna get that W this Sunday.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lesnar should just come kill both of these geeks and take back the better looking title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

3 man tag match coming!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Blaze said:


> My boy Ziggler gonna get that W this Sunday.


And it's going to be glorious. :drose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can we just end the wildcard experiment already?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh god, no six man tag please. 

I'm waiting for Wyatt, I know its not happening but I'm waiting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow I thought for sure they would make this match a tag match after that run in by Owens and Sami.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> And it's going to be glorious. :drose


Trust me, if it happens I'm going to be the happiest I've been in awhile with wrestling lmao. If they come out with a new shirt for it, that shit will be mine as well.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Way to make Dolph look strong in this match. (I know there will be a beat down since everyone got thrown out) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

No Way Josavier looks pretty wasted


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have done Big E vs Dolph and let Big E go over him. Then have Big E claim he should be in the match instead, and remove Dolph, letting Big E go heal while beating Kofi via cheating at the PPV


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And for the textbook beat down...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Dolph is probably the best wrestler who no one wants to see of all time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

zipperblues said:


> Dolph is probably the best wrestler who no one wants to see of all time.


He was pretty over a few years ago but the WWE ruined that by making him geek


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok they did Dolph good there but now Kofi is def winning which blows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Xavier always sells the shit out of everything. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler actually getting booked strong here :wow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Do we really need a fucking RAW recap?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn this wild card rule is bull shit why show a RAW recap on SmackDown?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was pretty over a few years ago but the WWE ruined that by making him geek


Yeah he's pretty much done being a guy fans get excited for. But he's still really fucking good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the problems always with the brand split was Smackdown always replaying Raw Clips by the way I'm glad Ziggler finally finished Woods get that out of way LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Do we really need a fucking RAW recap?




It’s all this show is now that the wild card made the brand split mean nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You got only 2 hours and they're here recapping RAW...jesus


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> You got only 2 hours and they're here recapping RAW...jesus


Yep hyping up Raw on SD :vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin getting his own locker room and the Smackdown jobbers wanting to work with him...my man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus this RAW recap is still going what the actual fuck lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This recap stuff will all stop when SD goes to Fox right? Surely they can't promote another networks show right


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shelton Benjamin is fucking jacked.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Delete!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

King Corbin with the last laugh on Raw :done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So far pretty much everyone we have seen on SD was on Raw last night


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Shelton Benjamin is fucking jacked.


G shit lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

zipperblues said:


> The American flag on Dolph's ass is such a "I'm a conservative" dog whistle.


Who gives a fuck?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Ok they did Dolph good there but now Kofi is def winning which blows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was not wanting to see him come out looking the best there, cause I know how the booking goes here. Maybe they can swerve us.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Corbin is on SD? Yeah, this SD not looking good


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> King Corbin with the last laugh on Raw :done




They showed that just to confirm our boy ain’t winning Sunday. Vince had to remind the idiot fans that Seth didn’t stand tall at the end of RAW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they are having a RAW superstar compete for the women's title on Sunday. Such a big fuck you to the entire SDL women's roster and just yet another reason why the wildcard rule needs to fuck off.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who gives a fuck?


he said, obviously giving a fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe they are having a RAW superstar compete for the women's title on Sunday. Such a big fuck you to the entire SDL women's roster and just yet another reason why the wildcard rule needs to fuck off.




Asuka is tied up with the Hibachi Warriors thing and nobody on that brand deserves a title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

What all have I missed thus far?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My Goddess please make Bayley look like a fool on the mic again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> We're here...
> 
> What all have I missed thus far?




Dolph had a convincing win over Xavier and nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> They showed that just to confirm our boy ain’t winning Sunday. Vince had to remind the idiot fans that Seth didn’t stand tall at the end of RAW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't even try to give us any hope :lol

I think our Queen is winning though so that'll make up for it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually forgot Shelton Benjamin was still with the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I actually forgot Shelton Benjamin was still with the WWE.


The WWE did too until tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Thicc azzz Bayley and Nikki!

Yowee wowee!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS Stop with the coffee gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just turn heel Bayley lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope Alexa beats her, she is so great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG the WWE is like a high school play version of WWE with this shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ass on Bayley. Ufffff.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Save us from Bayley please Alexa.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Why do I feel like I have seen this before


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley booty about to rip them jeans even more. wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They don't even try to give us any hope :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think our Queen is winning though so that'll make up for it.




I’d prefer Lacey to win over Corbin anyways if I had to pick one.

Them continuing to put Bayley in mic segments with arguably the top mic worker in the women’s division is so fucking funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bayley is so trash and they’re doing this crap promo again ?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those side profiles...LAWWWD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

For those who missed her in the Raw thread - Bayley's sister


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG the WWE is like a high school play version of WWE with this shit


Reminds me of a hs fight . Bayley should be a heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup gimme both Alexa and Bayley ass. 
:russo


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I wonder how much of what Alexa is really true...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa eviscerating Bayley again what a shocker. WHY DO THEY BOOK THIS? Hahahahahaha has an Alexa fan this is gold but do you need Alexa to bury Bayley twice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Bayley is better on mic than I thought. You see this promo is way better than stupid Ziggler and Kofi


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

There's something beautiful about watching Alexa give Bayley that work.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The early 00s called, they want Nikki to keep those pants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in jeans :banderas


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is terrible


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Love her or hate her none of the other females in the WWE can come close to touching Alexa on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nikki's face lol. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a great promo by both women, Alexa's amazing on the mic, but Bayley's actually doing well here too


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the most catty feud I can remember.

BTW Bayley needs to turn that ass to the camera :datass


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn there going ham on each other


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley is dead unless she literally puts Alexa bloody. RIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bayley needs to be banned from using a mic.

It doesn't help they put her up against Bliss. Shame the crowd is already turning against her now. Stupid booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My God that ass on Bayley put Alexa to shame


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this was a pretty good promo. Better than the Ziggler and Kofi promo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So they're letting them air out their personal grievances with each other on live TV.

Is this the unscripted promo y'all wanted?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Just enjoying Nikki's facial expressions to all this haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> My God that ass on Bayley put Alexa to shame


Shes thicccccc.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crews is a creeper


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bayley is embarrassing


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa was right though, Bayley really did peak in NXT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Apollo creeping on Zelina :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Something about those jeans!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Apollo creeping on Zelina was pretty hilarious, CAN SOME GIF THAT PLEASE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andrade is back :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina :sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who was that person in the red jacket


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelina looking good af. 
Who's that guy taking notes????


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Zelina is a fuckin Dimey Dime! Jesus!


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

The list of gable?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's Chad Gable


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> who was that person in the red jacket




Gable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Zelina looking good af.
> Who's that guy taking notes????


Gable


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> My God that ass on Bayley put Alexa to shame


Lolwat? Bayley has a great ass but that's literally her only asset, no pun intended. She doesn't even come close to touching Bliss, Lacey, Mandy, Zelina appearance wise. My God.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> who was that person in the red jacket


Gable...looks way dif with hair cut


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nikki deserves the BFF Award


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Side note, I hate that they are making Nikki look foolish in this Alexa angle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m in for a low key Gable push. Have him take notes for a few weeks before coming in and fucking suplexing everyone to hell. That haircut was the best thing he’s ever done. He has a pretty good look now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lolwat? Bayley has a great ass but that's literally her only asset, no pun intended. She doesn't even come close to touching Bliss, Lacey, Mandy, Zelina appearance wise. My God.


From the neck down Bayley has the best body in WWE, all natural too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141137128845242369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141143168944988160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141144260118323201


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

hopefully r/wrestlewiththeplot uploads some ultraHD pics of Alexa's pussy print when she was on the ground there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> From the neck down Bayley has the best body in WWE, all natural too.




You’re the biggest Iconics fan on here and I think Peyton/Lacey does easy...while I know not natural on Peyton. Not sure about Lacey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone pointing out it was gable. Couldn't tell with his shorter hair lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> From the neck down Bayley has the best body in WWE, all natural too.


I wouldn't even put her in my top 5. And that's excluding the fact that she's one of the ugliest female wrestlers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they got rid of B Team's amazing theme for this cringe one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


That's a thiccc asss. Nice.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you think B Team is one of the ones that want to leave too? They’re kind of jokes.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Otis!!

And there are twitter pages dedicated to Bayleys ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow I am shocked, The B Team in a actual match on TV!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg DB mentioning Koko being in the hall of fame being pathetic! Love it!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus Christ get this shit off the TV...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Do you think B Team is one of the ones that want to leave too? They’re kind of jokes.


doubt it, they get paid good money to do nothing and both of them suck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That female promo was actually better than the mens. To.be honest


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan will be the highlight of the show and sadly only on commentary


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Do you think B Team is one of the ones that want to leave too? They’re kind of jokes.


I would if I was them they had an amazing theme and got pretty over and then the WWE gave them this new shit theme and cut their legs out from underneath them.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe those geeks are getting a title shot. This show is miserable, I’m out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> You’re the biggest Iconics fan on here and I think Peyton/Lacey does easy...while I know not natural on Peyton. Not sure about Lacey.


I think Peyton is overall the hottest woman in WWE, but Bayley does have a better body :shrug

And Lacey has fake boobs, I think it was obvious


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pumpin their crotches :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SHEEPHERDERS NAME DROP FROM BRYAN

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe they got rid of B Team's amazing theme for this cringe one.


I guess jobber teams don't deserve fire ass themes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB is GOAT on commentary ha ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> My God that ass on Bayley put Alexa to shame


Bayley has a nice ass, but it ain't on Alexa's level. Those tight jeans just really helped tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh oh he pumpin his crutch lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

did Otis just Stroke out a little bit


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Did you guys see that Bryan’s daughter won’t be carrying on the Bears feud? Makes me sad lol it dies with Bryan


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Holy shit I think was wearing a thong too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blaze said:


> Bayley has a nice ass, but it ain't on Alexa's level. Those tight jeans just really helped tonight.


her sister is the total package


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I think Peyton is overall the hottest woman in WWE, but Bayley does have a better body :shrug
> 
> And Lacey has fake boobs, I think it was obvious




Fair enough I agree with Peyton. I think she’s the second in wrestling behind Scarlett. Lacey I’m just a fan of and don’t look at for looks as much so wasn’t sure. Only obvious if you’re staring lol. 

Unrelated Side note people: I’m becoming a Daniel Bryan fan. He’s the best in ring worker they have and his heel work is finally wearing off on me. I can’t hate him anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Bryan is so much like Owen Hart was on commentary.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Holy shit I think was wearing a thong too


She was she had a thong slip when she was getting her ass beat by Alexa.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth is finally on Smackdown? :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay Rollins snapped


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rollins finally on Smackdown Live after all of these years. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Otis does the Caterpillar*

Daniel Bryan: ".... are you kidding me? I would just move." 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously fuck Seth Rollins this isn’t ‘cool’ and if you think it does you contribute to the problem. THIS IS THE FUCKING B TEAM FFS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The WWE (and Smackdown specifically) needs better tag teams!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruh


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Rowan is wearing a Corrosion of Conformity t-shirt. Sweet!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Seth keep attacking people from behind like the pussy his character is?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ffs...Shane. fpalm


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> her sister is the total package


That I can agree on. She looks really damn great.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins making a surprise appearance to attack wrestlers with a steel chair :mark: :mark:


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who does that? Bad people..Haha u mean heels Owens?
:russo


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I like Otis don’t care what anyone says

I like chair swinging Rollins...it’s nice to see people not be robots...he may be generic on the mic but I like this little tweak


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Seth was heel there would be officials from the back out there try to stop him from using the chair on everyone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 out of 3 falls. fpalm.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome KO and Zayn can job for the 10th show in a row. Fuck this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is so fucking trash. By far the most annoying wrestler of all time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all want that rolly polly Kevin Owens to be the top heel and WWE Champion?!

Bwahahahahahahahaha! Even Sami Zayn makes him look short... fugg outta here!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

No way HW beats Bryan and Rowan right? Is there?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shane on TV? Time for Bayley's sister


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So does anyone have that Apollo Crews GIF yet lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why does your top babyface in the company and Universal Champion continuously need a chair to sneak attack anyone on the roster?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> If Seth was heel there would be officials from the back out there try to stop him from using the chair on everyone.




As a face chair shots are encouraged!


This is trash writing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blaze said:


> Bayley has a nice ass, but it ain't on Alexa's level. Those tight jeans just really helped tonight.


You are right, Bayley's is on a different, way superior level than Alexa's. And pants actually help Alexa more than they help Bayley.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin bout to demolish Seth again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> .


I like that Nikki finally has something to do and she is doing a great job but I have always hated these kind of storylines.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Y'all want that rolly polly Kevin Owens to be the top heel and WWE Champion?!
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahaha! Even Sami Zayn makes him look short... fugg outta here!


yet Owens is still one of the best workers in the company.

Cant imagine what you would say about Dusty one of the GOAT


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> You are right, Bayley's is on a different, way superior level than Alexa's. And pants actually help Alexa more than they help Bayley.


We just going to have to agree to disagree on this one pal. Bayley would be top 3 in asses, but Alexa is above her. 

We can agree on Peyton being fine as hell tho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MrJT said:


>


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Again with this Black?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t defend the Rollins fan girls thinking this is making Seth look cool. My wife enjoys Seth Rollins and she doesn’t understand this booking. Is he a fighting champion or a pussy who uses chairs and low blows? Don’t give me the grey area bullshit. This is stupid. If Brock was full time they wouldn’t have ended the feud that Seth can’t win clean yet. 


Jesus fucking Christ more Alleister bullshit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blaze said:


> Bayley has a nice ass, but it ain't on Alexa's level. Those tight jeans just really helped tonight.


I think you are just being biased as an Alexa fan. Alexa has a great ass but it is nowhere near as nice as Bayley's


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey's got Peyton beat, sorry Mordy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blaze said:


> We just going to have to agree to disagree on this one pal. Bayley would be top 3 in asses, but Alexa is above her.
> 
> We can agree on Peyton being fine as hell tho.


Bayley has the better ass but Bliss has the better everything else

Bliss is IMO the hottest female in WWE


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I still think Black is turning heel


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa, Nikki, Corbin, Zayn and Rollins. That makes 5 from RAW. McIntyre is probably there and he would be number 6 from RAW.

What happened to max. 4 people with the wildcard rule? End the thing already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come knocking on my door? Hmmm..."let me in?"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe you’re just irrelevant, Aleister?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It pains me that Vince and the writing team cant come up with anything for Black. His fucking character basically writes its fucking self.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Quick! Who returns to the ring first...

Bray or Black?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have this feeling that Black is gonna get squashed when "someone knocks his door"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's official, they have no idea what to do with Black!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray vs Black. Book it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Southerner said:


> Alexa, Nikki, Corbin, Zayn and Rollins. That makes 5 from RAW. McIntyre is probably there and he would be number 6 from RAW.
> 
> What happened to max. 4 people with the wildcard rule? End the thing already.


They went way over 4 last night on Raw also.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I’m on board with BM about not wasting our time with Shane when we could have black, rusev, nak, or Andrade wrestling matches or getting stories.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shane McMahon talk segment with his lackeys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, I see the Shane obsession with Drew now. 

It's that Scottish nationality connection.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

McIntyre is now the 6th wrestler from RAW on the show tonight. Ugh.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I like that Nikki finally has something to do and she is doing a great job but I have always hated these kind of storylines.


that's cool. i deleted because i felt like i was being needlessly argumentative.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I have this feeling that Black is gonna get squashed when "someone knocks his door"




Same. Love the post above that said imagine Bray saying let me in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Southerner said:


> McIntyre is now the 6th wrestler from RAW tonight. Ugh.


Remember when the Wildcard was supposed to be 4 people? :beckylol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141146712901181440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141146566109073409


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

For a moment I thought that Roman would be Seth's partner in that tag match and got excited :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

what worse than Drew talking with Shane and Elias in ring? Oh here comes Miz......


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> I think you are just being biased as an Alexa fan. Alexa has a great ass but it is nowhere near as nice as Bayley's


Nah, ain't the reason, cause when it comes to Alexa I can be fair with my opinion. It's why I don't try to claim she's some amazing wrestler, as she isn't. She ain't as bad as some people say but she ain't like top notch. But her ass is just better IMO. We all got different taste.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NICE SHREDDER OUTFIT

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Southerner said:


> McIntyre is now the 6th wrestler from RAW on the show tonight. Ugh.


And Miz makes 7.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

WWE just saying to hell with rosters


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Remember when the Wildcard was supposed to be 4 people? :beckylol


:vince


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone think this moronic seth chair angle is entertaining? It's pure idiocy. "Oh noes, we all are afraid of one guy with a chair. what will we do?" Jeez, how about a few guys get a chair of their own and go beat the hell out of the faux badass. Seriously, you've got ko and sami cowering like bitches when they could easily take out the geek. This crap is written for unintelligent children and it can be painful to watch.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Drew McIntyre is so fucking laughable. The guys promos actually make me laugh..not a good thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> They went way over 4 last night on Raw also.


Bayley, Carmella, Roman, Elias, Xavier, Big E, Kofi, Bryan, Rowan, KO, am I forgetting anyone? That's 10 SD wrestlers on RAW last night, not counting the Iiconics and Truth because they have titles that allow them to be on both shows


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz coming out to job again :mj2


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dangerously close to turning this shite off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, Alestair Black saying nobody's coming to my door and then maybe Bray says... "Let me in." Meh.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Bayley with the yams


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wait, so Elias can show up to Smackdown, but is in no shape to be the ref this Sunday?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


>


Bayley has a nice ass


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Blaze said:


> Nah, ain't the reason, cause when it comes to Alexa I can be fair with my opinion. It's why I don't try to claim she's some amazing wrestler, as she isn't. She ain't as bad as some people say but she ain't like top notch. But her ass is just better IMO. We all got different taste.




I like Alexa’s ass better too if it makes you feel better. (No disrespect Mord)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have to sit through this, and there are guys on the Smackdown roster that we don't see anymore.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Was the miz reading this thread before this promo?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz telling the truth :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Speak dem facts Miz!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz saying what the fanbase has been saying for weeks about Shane that he takes up all the airtime to feed his own ego.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Huge pop for Miz saying Shane is taking up way too much time. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Quick! Who returns to the ring first...
> 
> Bray or Black?


They should have Black crushing jobbers week in and week out then set up Black vs Bray at Summerslam


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

wouldn't be surprised if Shane actually thinks potatoes come out of the ground already baked


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz spitting truth :mark:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I like Alexa’s ass better too if it makes you feel better. (No disrespect Mord)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alexa by a mile. In every single aspect


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz telling the truth :bjpenn


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Wait, so Elias can show up to Smackdown, but is in no shape to be the ref this Sunday?


Stop asking perfectly logical questions. STOP IT.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

@Birthday_Massacre. LOL Miz dropped in your thread.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Enough with these raw recaps. They are literally creating no incentive to watch smackdown because they are wasting time on recaps. Bray's funhouse still to come. I like it but I don't need to see it twice. Give us more original smackdown material.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Black will go over Orton for his first big feud if I’m honest and Orton can make him look good. If they do 3 Orton May win the feud but he’ll put him over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz's face looking at Truth :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No Truth don't do it!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome Truth is back!!!!


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Man Ciampa would squash these jobbers


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome Truth has REUNITED :sundin


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

R-Truth :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miz telling the Truth then R Truth is out there at ring side, oh the irony


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I think Black will go over Orton for his first big feud if I’m honest and Orton can make him look good. If they do 3 Orton May win the feud but he’ll put him over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. But I really do hope Black and Wyatt feud soon


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have Black crushing jobbers week in and week out then set up Black vs Bray at Summerslam


Who goes over bc both really need it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

AWESOME TRUTH :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show desperately needs some Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope the 24/7 nonsense don't come into play during this match. But knowing the WWE it probably will.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> True. But I really do hope Black and Wyatt feud soon




Neither can lose is the issue. Randy can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I really hope the 24/7 nonsense don't come into play during this match. But knowing the WWE it probably will.


Oh it for sure will you can totally expect like 20 people to rush the ring during the match lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> Who goes over bc both really need it


Bray then have Black join his faction.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This show desperately needs some Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville


As long as Mandy doesn't wrestle or talk and Sonya doesn't appear :grin2:


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

I was so sure Miz's partner would be THE BIG DOG so Awesome Truth reunion is pretty rad


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why would truth exit under the ring when he knows people are out there ? Makes zero sense


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yet Owens is still one of the best workers in the company.
> 
> Cant imagine what you would say about Dusty one of the GOAT


Not what you're expecting I guess...

KO just looks sloppy to me. 

It works for Dusty, but it doesn't work for KO. 

Hell, if even works for Otis Dozovic!

KO is just too proportionally off for me... but who cares, he's a great worker right?! 

Presentation doesn't mean anything when you can do 50 wrestling moves!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> As long as Mandy doesn't wrestle or talk and Sonya doesn't appear :grin2:


Gonna have to talk and wrestle if they are going to beat the IIconics for the belts


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why would truth exit under the ring when he knows people are out there ? *Makes zero sense*


That's WWE lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

zipperblues said:


> I was so sure Miz's partner would be THE BIG DOG so Awesome Truth reunion is pretty rad


I thought it was going to be Roman also.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bray then have Black join his faction.




Bray would have to lose the funhouse part completely. I see why people think Black and Bray could work but I don’t. His gimmick needs to be a solo act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Gonna have to talk and wrestle if they are going to beat the IIconics for the belts


Nah, a babyface team will beat the Iiconics for the titles... probably a team that people actually cares about, so that rules out Sonya and Mandy :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Miz's face looking at Truth :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow AOP! Why aren't they the #1 contenders for the tag titles?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AOP 5 second appearance.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

AOP healthy again? Let's do this


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Uhh so did anyone see a random AOP appearance


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Iconics are gonna drop the titles on a house show Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Nah, a babyface team will beat the Iiconics for the titles... probably a team that people actually cares about, so that rules out Sonya and Mandy :lol


:eyeroll


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Paige gets a lot of shit, but she's one of the best talkers in the company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka and Kairi how boring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> Enough with these raw recaps. They are literally creating no incentive to watch smackdown because they are wasting time on recaps. Bray's funhouse still to come. I like it but I don't need to see it twice. Give us more original smackdown material.


This is a big why SD has quickly become the worst show in WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Wow AOP! Why aren't they the #1 contenders for the tag titles?




Rezar would get hungry and eat everyone in the ring mid match. You seen him lately?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So non title match in Tokyo that Asuka and Kairi are gonna win before beating the Iiconics on the next PPV


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Bray would have to lose the funhouse part completely. I see why people think Black and Bray could work but I don’t. His gimmick needs to be a solo act.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily a faction but at least an alliance of some sort idk I just want something entertaining in WWE right now lmao


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Iconics are gonna drop the titles on a house show Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah they usually geek out the hometown person in their hometown...if I remember right Bayley got really geeked out one time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so much for hoping SD would be good, when the best part of the show is DBs commentary, you are in trouble.

time to tap out, and play some fallout 76 lol

have fun people


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Asuka and Kairi how boring.




You’re about to set off the alerts be careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Iconics are gonna drop the titles on a house show Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh if it means more Asuka on my TV I'm ok with it :laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Wow AOP! Why aren't they the #1 contenders for the tag titles?


Wasn't one of the guys from AOP out with an Injury?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Now if drew or Elias pin r truth in this match does that make them 24/7 champion?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> So non title match in Tokyo that Asuka and Kairi are gonna win before beating the Iiconics on the next PPV


Probably opposite they're probably going to be given a reward to win in Tokyo and then lose on the pay-per-view LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Iconics are gonna drop the titles on a house show Jesus Christ


Non title match in Tokyo, I guess they don't want Asuka and Kairi losing there


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Bring Paul ellering back to manage aop


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Truth having 2009 flashbacks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

blaird said:


> Nah they usually geek out the hometown person in their hometown...if I remember right Bayley got really geeked out one time




Sasha lost the title in Boston too but overseas is different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for hoping SD would be good, when the best part of the show is DBs commentary, you are in trouble.
> 
> time to tap out, and play some fallout 76 lol
> 
> have fun people




Would join you if you were on PS4. I’ll watch in hopes they’ll do something. I torture myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> This is a big why SD has quickly become the worst show in WWE.


I agree. I thought it was way better than raw but now I hardly give a crap about it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141153227137699840


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny didn't Drew debut on Smackdown back in 2007 and and attack R Truth? i seme to remember him doing that, either the week after he debuted or the night he debuted.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Sasha lost the title in Boston too but overseas is different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea there are some exceptions but I’d be surprised if they dropped it in Tokyo, no build up at all to just drop them

Edit...nm just saw it’s a non title match so they’ll get the win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Wasn't one of the guys from AOP out with an Injury?


I don't know.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The 24/7 title is booked well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How does Shelton Benjamin not know how the title works? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so maybe Kabuki Warriors win in Tokyo afterall. Lol
Didnt know it was for belts.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that title just forever gonna be R Truth's title or what? The point of that belt is for it to change hands, yet they've kept it on the same fucking guy since its incarnation, i mean its changed hands for a few minutes here and there but Truth always gets it back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The 24/7 title is booked well.


Yep. The ONLY thing. Lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Would join you if you were on PS4. I’ll watch in hopes they’ll do something. I torture myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your ps4 online name?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141154102732136448


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Wasn't one of the guys from AOP out with an Injury?




Yeah and Rezar met da boys and his life changed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor Matt Hardy, he’s now a 24/7 chaser


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Yeah and Rezar met da boys and his life changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear Rezar needs to be a singles wrestler, he could be a beast, this tag team's holding him back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While WWE usually book people to lose in their hometown they try to keep the japanese people strong when they go to Japan since they know that is important for the people there and if they geek them out they won't come back. That's why I think they made the match a non title match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I tried so hard to finish the show. Can't do it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Wasn't one of the guys from AOP out with an Injury?


Akem was. They were in that SSD battle royal.

My guess is they don't know what to do with them since both tag team Champions are heels.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Yeah and Rezar met da boys and his life changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So if they win, they get a chance to beat the Iiconics again? Just make it a title match and put them over in Tokyo. Why can't this company just book somebody to go over in their hometown?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz does the job again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Miz is the biggest fucking jobber nowadays.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody else notice that by looking at the card on stomping grounds it looks like a card that could be on any Raw or Smackdown?
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised Roman wasn't involved with this segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So what's the main event? Corbin announcing the referee?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Roman can't appear on the show he's actually supposed to be on? :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Using Miz correctly. Job job job


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was entirely pointless.

Also Roman was on Raw, but not Smackdown, THE SHOW HE IS ACTUALLY SUPPOSED TO BE ON.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JOBBING OUT MIZ AGAIN. FFS. WHAT DID HE DO TO DESERVE THIS CRAP?!


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m getting a pizza instead of watching this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> What's your ps4 online name?




Same as here. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can only laugh at this point. Miz's burial is something else.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Bayley's ass was looking great in those jeans tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> So if they win, they get a chance to beat the Iiconics again? Just make it a title match and put them over in Tokyo. Why can't this company just book somebody to go over in their hometown?


They probably don't want the Iiconics to drop the titles and also they don't want Asuka and Kairi to lose in their hometown, so that's why they made it a non title match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear Rezar needs to be a singles wrestler, he could be a beast, this tag team's holding him back.




He’s believable to me to beat anyone. 


Is Ember top three worst in the company on the mic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya eating donuts? Yeah right. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy in that blue :homer


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ember was defiantly picked on as a child lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> He’s believable to me to beat anyone.
> 
> 
> Is Ember top three worst in the company on the mic?
> ...


Yeah i could see him beating Lesnar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another replay for fucks sake. We can see this shit on YouTube WWE. 
fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That look Mandy Rose just gave to Sonya Deville there :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy got wet wens3


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Couldn't finish


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hpn said:


> Jesus




But size don’t matter to people!!

If you look at that man and think people like Ricochet and Seth Rollins belong in a ring with him...well you have a better imagination then me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all see how Mandy was looking at Sonya and holding her arm?

Had they not cut away there I would've thought some intimate exchange would've occurred...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Same as here. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright Ima add you, I'm Zim D Black


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Noooooo! Don't waste the donuts!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> So what's the main event? Corbin announcing the referee?




That tag match we’ve seen 900 times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> That look Mandy Rose just gave to Sonya Deville there :trips8


That's the look you give Seth Rollins :lol

jk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for hoping SD would be good, when the best part of the show is DBs commentary, you are in trouble.
> 
> time to tap out, and play some fallout 76 lol
> 
> have fun people


While DB commentary was prob best, bayleys ass in those jeans was a really close second...and a senor Benjamin reference was honorable mention


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mandy wants her some Sonya Deville. I seen that look boo. :book


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Doneso. Going to watch reruns of the Shield. Dunno why I thought this would be good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I can only laugh at this point. Miz's burial is something else.




He had a kid and his wife can’t look it pregnant on camera for them I don’t fucking know this is so dumb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

blaird said:


> While DB commentary was prob best, bayleys ass in those jeans was a really close second...and a senor Benjamin reference was honorable mention


Apparently Bayley had a thong slip


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Wyatt was like....


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Man main roster really misissued sanity


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This one is way too similar to the old Bray Wyatt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Mandy wants her some Sonya Deville. I seen that look boo. :book


They used to be roommates. 100% Sonya has gone down on Mandy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha Drake won!!!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rockstar Fucking Spud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake Maverick has finally completed his life long mission. Becoming the 24/7 champion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Man main roster really missused sanity


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Listen that Bray vignette funhouse is probably the best one they’ve done in the history of the company. Talking all vignettes too. I am with 10 non wrestling fans and they all marked for that shit. 

Good for Drake bringing the belt to his wedding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I love Drake :lmao I said a few weeks go I thought he'd win the title eventually and he did


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

STAY TUNED for 205 Live, folks, because Drake Maverick (the GM) is the new 24/7 Champion :sundin


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake Maverick finally won the title :mark:


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I see Teddy Long's reboot of Doom is main eventing tonight. Let's all turn off the tv in support of Ratings Doom, playa. :Cocky :kofi


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope Truth comes and wins the title back at Drake's wedding


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I swear there’s a part in that bray Wyatt radio song that sounds like Eminem


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope Truth comes and wins the title back at Drake's wedding


Dresses up as the bride like drake did as Carmella!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> LMAO I love Drake :lmao I said a few weeks go I thought he'd win the title eventually and he did


Me too lol, now lets hope he brings EC3 to his wedding


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Alright Ima add you, I'm Zim D Black




I’ll be 32 next weekend and it’s either me or my wife on. My picture is my actual profile picture so don’t doxx me as a normal person on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Sonya looks mad fine with her hair not up and side note where the hell is Balor, the IC champion? They’re probably gonna throw together another multi man match like they did with the US title when he does come back on RAW bet


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Me too lol, now lets hope he brings EC3 to his wedding




He’s his best man 


Rollins still sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Listen that Bray vignette funhouse is probably the best one they’ve done in the history of the company. Talking all vignettes too. I am with 10 non wrestling fans and they all marked for that shit.
> 
> Good for Drake bringing the belt to his wedding.
> 
> ...


No doubt man, extremely well done and a great wrap up. Cant wait for him to show up. If he ever transitions to acting ill watch his movies for sure.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I almost made it through the show. Rollins is a channel changer for me.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Javocado said:


> Sonya looks mad fine with her hair not up and side note where the hell is Balor, the IC champion? They’re probably gonna throw together another multi man match like they did with the US title when he does come back on RAW bet


I think that Ladder match fucked him up honestly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Screw it give truth the universal title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>



Bayley can you please wear jeans every week and make them your in ring attire please?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sami jobbing worse then ever. This is almost criminal how they’re being tested. I’d rather be EC3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Dat high definition booty


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141159221385236480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141159882055229441


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Knew the first fall would be quick


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> I think that Ladder match fucked him up honestly


I wouldn’t doubt it. That man got tenderized at MITB.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're trying to make Kofi as unbearable as possible huh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Knew the first fall would be quick


With all these ads the next 2 falls might be quick too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're trying to make Kofi as unbearable as possible huh.


If that was the goal then they've succeeded.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


God made her ass to look great in jeans, yes he did, yes he did.

I'm anxiously awaiting an HD slo mo gif of when her thong slips out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well I almost made it through the show. Rollins is a channel changer for me.


-1
:armfoldunkout:vincefu:yawn:kobe5:kobe14eyton:bieksa:lincecum3:zidane:fist:et:tripsscust:What?:rude:westbrook5:kobefacepalm:dylanunch:lbjwut:nah:Wat?:bullshit:maisie3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God made her ass to look great jeans, yes he did.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting an HD slo mo gif of when her thong slips out.


you and me both :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I liked John Cena dancing around with a spinner belt more then I enjoy Kofi Kingston. At least Cena would make me laugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


A lesbian angle here would do huge ratings.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A lesbian angle here would do huge ratings.




I’d bet they could break 2.5 if they did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A lesbian angle here would do huge ratings.


Bring back HLA :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Kofi is winning this match right? There is 5 minutes left, they wouldn't have enough time left to give a win to Sami and KO.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A lesbian angle here would do huge ratings.


Sonya’s is attractive there


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ooooh....*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So Kofi is winning this match right? There is 5 minutes left, they wouldn't have enough time left to give a win to Sami and KO.




Owens and Sami don’t win matches anymore it’s their gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

One more Lacey pic ya nasties


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its damn near criminal what modern wrestling has done to the super kick, its as effective as a fucking chop nowadays.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hpn said:


> Sonya’s is attractive there




Sonya is badddddddddddd when she’s not put in WWE bullshit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not gonna lie... heel Seth vs SuperKofi could be good lowkey...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn, wish Zayn would have taken both pinfalls and kept KO out of it honestly.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Is Owens back to the PUP or does he still use the stunner?


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Just turn Bayley and let her wear those jeans every night. I wouldn’t mind the Wildcard having her on both shows like that.

But seriously there had to have been at least 10 RAW folk on tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone thinking Sami and KO would actually win were drunker then me. Time for Captain Corbin and Queen Lacey to make the show fun. Brock needs to kill Kofi too let’s all win. Alexa too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just nipped into this thread for some Bayley booty :yum:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

-XERO- said:


> *Ooooh....*


Yooooo who exactly is Bayley wearing them thongs for like god damn that's hot as shit lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Just nipped into this thread for some Bayley booty :yum:


Scan thru the thread fast enough and it’s like a flip book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know who is worst at selling, Rollins or Ospreay tbh.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know who is worst at selling, Rollins or Ospreay tbh.


Oh come on now, you know its Will. lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, RAW was for sure better than Smackdown this week. Didn't help Smackdown that a chunk of it was basically a RAW repeat.

No Charlotte, who apparently is there tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whats the point of a Seth or Kofi match anymore? Jesus man. Watching these two decimate the entire roster is just killing any fucking enjoyment I can get out of the show. Why make it 2 out of 3? To just make your heels look double nerdy? Fuck off man.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Another trash show. Expect a 1.6 rating


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

So tired of seeing these skinny geek champs


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know who is worst at selling, Rollins or Ospreay tbh.


You do like some out with beauties lol. Ospreay a bad seller, god help us. You clearly don't watch his matches if you say that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

kingnoth1n said:


> So tired of seeing these skinny geek champs


Preaching to the choir.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

How does anyone call someone like Seth Rollins skinny? Like my god, I'm not a fan, but to refer to him as "skinny" is just laughable.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bayley needs to stop going having these segments with Alexa, they almost never end well for her. Also Bayley has to win, she's had too much momentum recently for her not to.

How they've handled Miz's face turn/this stuff with Shane has been, not good.

Hey an Asuka & Kairi siting, about time. Now hopefully they get to do stuff moving forward. I'd like to say that WWE wouldn't be dumb enough to have them lose in their home country, but WWE does that all the time. And WWE ignoring that those two are over-qualified already for a title short and making this is non-title match, doesn't inspire confidence.

Ember vs. Sonya could be cool potentially.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I need a few things clarified.

Roman Reigns is an SDL Superstar right? 

Miz is a Raw Superstar right? 

Yet Roman is feuding with Shane on Raw and doesn't show up on SDL, and Miz is aimlessly jobbing to everyone on Raw then going to SDL and jobbing to Shane and his cronies.

I don't know what's worse; Miz being directionless and jobbing every week on Raw. Or Miz having a feud and jobbing on SDL.

I like Kofi, but Jesus Christ if his and Rollins pushes are so over the top now, they're genuinely just burying all the heels every week. If Seth didn't have that Indy cred people would be raging about Super Rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> You do like some out with beauties lol. Ospreay a bad seller, god help us. You clearly don't watch his matches if you say that.


You mean like in that match with Scurll last year where he landed in his head on the apron, busted himself open, got piledriven twice (one in the floor), Scurll stomped in his neck and he continued doing all his flippy shit and won the match? Or like the match with KUSHIDA at the BOSJ finals where KUSHIDA worked on his leg for 15 minutes and he no sold anything at the 20 minute mark and did his flippy shit as usual? Yeah, I sure don't watch Will's "awesome" selling :eyeroll.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God made her ass to look great in jeans, yes he did, yes he did.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting an HD slo mo gif of when her thong slips out.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

decent enough smackdown but yes.. raw was much better


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


wens3

Omg i could watch those on a loop for a month.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Rollins is a terrible main-eventer. One of the worst in WWE's history. But, while he's nothing special in the ring, he is better than Ospreay.

Ospreay is a glorified gymnast.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

raymond1985 said:


> Rollins is a terrible main-eventer. One of the worst in WWE's history. But, while he's nothing special in the ring, he is better than Ospreay.
> 
> Ospreay is a glorified gymnast.


I can't stand it when people say that Ospreay and Ricochet match is one of their favorite matches of all time, it was nothing more than an acrobatic dance performance. They never felt like they was trying to beat each other more like "Ok when i twist and twirl here, you grab me and you twist and twirl as well it'll be really pretty looking".


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its damn near criminal what modern wrestling has done to the super kick, its as effective as a fucking chop nowadays.


to be fair, per wrestling tradition, usually a finisher is only effective when it's done by the wrestler who's finisher it was.

DDT's, Figure-fours, Frog Splash's, when not done by THE guy it doesn't hurt. Leg drop, top rope elbow, sleeper. 

and in this case...the superkick


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

was Alexa shooting when she was talking about NXT and how Charlotte was the only one nice to her?

The Miz promo was so good tonight.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Who would have thunk that rockstar spud would win a wwe title before ec3. :CENA


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Will Liv Morgan ever be on TV again? And by the way, is this what WWE called the women's revolution? 3 little segments and not one match? Actually the women's revolution was just a hype aroung Ronda Rousey and nothing more. There never really was a women's revolution! WWE still doesn't give a damn about their women and that won't change until the old guy finally bites the dust! Go McMahon, please go and never come back!!!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn’t watch Raw or Smackdown this week... again.

Watched 5 minutes of highlights on YouTube and didn’t finish the video 

WWE are in a seriously bad situation if the way I’m feeling is reflective of many others. They could really nosedive in ratings


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Things I enjoyed from this week's Smackdown are that Moment of Bliss segment. Bayley held her own on the mic this time against Bliss. Strong words from both ladies to make their feud look serious which worked for me. Nikki Cross being in the middle of this is the wildcard for sure. Speaking of wildcard, how many RAW superstars appeared on the show again? More than 6 from what I counted. The Miz was one of them who continues to get buried by Shane and Drew McIntrye. And we have a new 24/7 Champion in Drake Maverick? He won a Title before EC3? What a world we live in now. The Big Dog was nowhere on the show again because Vince wants him on RAW obviously. Where is the IC Champion Finn Balor? Or Nakamura? Or Rusev? Or Orton? Lastly, kinda sad to see Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn job again. Wasn't it weeks ago that Zayn was delivering those promos? Did it go anywhere?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> I didn’t watch Raw or Smackdown this week... again.
> 
> Watched 5 minutes of highlights on YouTube and didn’t finish the video
> 
> WWE are in a seriously bad situation if the way I’m feeling is reflective of many others. They could really nosedive in ratings


It was the definition of throw away show. I was kind of mad I wasted the time streaming it at work.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I need a few things clarified.
> 
> Roman Reigns is an SDL Superstar right?
> 
> ...


I dont even know who Kofi is being built for..Roman? I mean I just dont get it. I mean he's the champ and if you wanna book him strong, okay, but they've jumped the shark. Now they're just jobbing heels out two straight falls to these two dudes every single show. Like Kevin Owens isnt fucking good enough to get a roll up on Big E for a fall or something? Miss me with this bullshit.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Decent enough show, but I do have one main question. Where is Buddy Murphy?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point do people still want to claim Rollins isn't getting Superhero Babyface booking with how easily he dismantles half the roster?



RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont even know who Kofi is being built for..Roman? I mean I just dont get it. I mean he's the champ and if you wanna book him strong, okay, but they've jumped the shark. Now they're just jobbing heels out two straight falls to these two dudes every single show. Like Kevin Owens isnt fucking good enough to get a roll up on Big E for a fall or something? Miss me with this bullshit.


You look at the whole WWE roster right now and you've got Lesnar, Super Rollins, Super Kofi, Reigns, Shane O'Mac...and then its just an ocean of irrelevant, directionless jobbers.

And right now a lot of that can be pinned on the two Super Champs destroying everyone they come into contact with every week. Rollins just by himself laid out half the roster this week.

I mean just look at the Heel side of things right now; you've got Shane and then 50 geeks that never win anything and have to job to the top few Babyfaces over and over again. Everyone bitches about Baron Corbin but he's just an aimless jobber thanks to The Shield guys wrecking him so often. And I'm not even a fan of Sami and KO but why are they repeatedly being fed to the Superhero Champs every week?

And sadly I think Kofi is being built up for Shane to dethrone him.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Zapato said:


> Decent enough show, but I do have one main question. Where is Buddy Murphy?


Maybe backstage boring himself with other unused personnel like Liv or Rusev!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bayley needs to stop going having these segments with Alexa, they almost never end well for her. Also Bayley has to win, she's had too much momentum recently for her not to.

How they've handled Miz's face turn/this stuff with Shane has been, not good.

Hey an Asuka & Kairi siting, about time. Now hopefully they get to do stuff moving forward. I'd like to say that WWE wouldn't be dumb enough to have them lose in their home country, but WWE does that all the time. Hell they should just win the belts in Japan, but that'd make too much sense for WWE.

Ember vs. Sonya could be cool potentially.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont even know who Kofi is being built for..Roman?


Shane or Brock.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Why do I have the odd feeling now that Kofi is going to lose the WWE Championship via bullshit to Shane, who will then finally get taken down by the Miz at like Summerslam or something?

I just feel like if they were going to have Roman take down Shane they'd have done it at Super ShowDown where Shane's "Best in the World" shit started, dragging it out doesn't seem like a build to a conclusion for Roman as much as it is now diverting him to primarily focus on McIntyre, while meanwhile Miz isn't doing anything but still specifically gunning for Shane.

... I mean or they're going to try and turn Elias or McIntyre face by having them turn on Shane.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This show belonged to Alexa.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> How does anyone call someone like Seth Rollins skinny? Like my god, I'm not a fan, but to refer to him as "skinny" is just laughable.


I honestly don't get it either. The guy is ripped to fuck.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Why do I have the odd feeling now that Kofi is going to lose the WWE Championship via bullshit to Shane, who will then finally get taken down by the Miz at like Summerslam or something?
> 
> I just feel like if they were going to have Roman take down Shane they'd have done it at Super ShowDown where Shane's "Best in the World" shit started, dragging it out doesn't seem like a build to a conclusion for Roman as much as it is now diverting him to primarily focus on McIntyre, while meanwhile Miz isn't doing anything but still specifically gunning for Shane.
> 
> ... I mean or they're going to try and turn Elias or McIntyre face by having them turn on Shane.


I'd love to jump on board the idea of it all coming full circle and Miz getting his revenge by dethroning Shane but things never work out for The Miz, he always just has to do more jobbing instead of getting a payoff to his feuds.


----------

